
How we can use light to see deep inside our bodies and brains – Mary Lou Jepsen - nukemandan
https://www.ted.com/talks/mary_lou_jepsen_how_we_can_use_light_to_see_deep_inside_our_bodies_and_brains
======
TaupeRanger
This is one of those TED talks that sounds absolutely groundbreaking and
miraculous but has my bullshit detectors firing constantly because it sounds
like a commercial without any critique or analysis of the technology. I
realize that may be too much to ask for a TED Talk, which is supposed to
"inspire" the public viewership, but I don't think it would hurt to inject
some discussion of limitations and challenges.

~~~
nukemandan
As they point out - this we a first demonstration in public. I sure hope that
as things become more public and they make plans for products this will start
to show up. ( Or we will make enough noise about it that it will have to show
up ;-) )

------
nukemandan
But if you focus such an intense point focus of light in tissue, could you
cause damage? Would a high enough intensity red light be absorbed by blood and
damage those cells?

If not damage, could you use this to do targeted stimulation of neurons in the
brain?

------
nukemandan
" In a series of mind-bending demos, inventor Mary Lou Jepsen shows how we can
use red light to see and stimulate what's inside our bodies and brains. Taking
us to the edge of optical physics, Jepsen unveils new technologies that
utilize light and sound to track tumors, measure neural activity and could
eventually replace the MRI machine with a cheaper, more efficient and wearable
system. "

Holography and ultrasound to do visible wavelength deep tissue scans. This is
really exciting new tech!

